# Rondeau - a bit extreme!



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Lively and a bit wild. Not playful... in a simple sense.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

it is definitely a fresh sounding work. lively and wild like you described. yet despite these things i find myself bored while listening. probably my problem but figured i'd say it anyway. i am by no means an expert but the work didn't make any sort of impact on me beyond "this sounds very cool and complicated and avant garde."


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> it is definitely a fresh sounding work. lively and wild like you described. yet despite these things i find myself bored while listening. probably my problem but figured i'd say it anyway. i am by no means an expert but the work didn't make any sort of impact on me beyond "this sounds very cool and complicated and avant garde."


You probably expecting something to happen that isn't 'cool, complicated and avant garde' but those things are enough for me. Thanks.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

This is way too cool!


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

People on this thread are very polite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

This one is great, Ian. Do you have any leads regarding ever getting officially recorded on an album (even a comp)?


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

nathanb said:


> This one is great, Ian. Do you have any leads regarding ever getting officially recorded on an album (even a comp)?











Just received one of my scores back from the printers...


----------

